# Oberon Sun Wraparound Cover



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Can one of the K1 owners with this cover post a couple of pictures of it in this thread.  I'm really interested in seeing a picture of the back with cover close.  Thanks


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

This is not the kindle cover, but it looks like this. I love mine.


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

Lilly, the button for the kindle is square.  The cover is soft and easy to bend back for reading.


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Jay said:


>


thanks jay, I've seen these pictures. You see how 75% of the Sun is in the front, I'm interested in seeing how the back look with the cover cover close, just like this picture you posted but the back view. Since the picture is so disproportional, I'm eager to see a back view!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

The front view shows where the fold is and what is on the front. Have you tried covering up that part on the opened-up view Jay posted? That should give you a good idea of what the back alone looks alike. Does that work for you?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Lilly said:


> thanks jay, I've seen these pictures. You see how 75% of the Sun is in the front, I'm interested in seeing how the back look with the cover cover close, just like this picture you posted but the back view. Since the picture is so disproportional, I'm eager to see a back view!


I'm with you, Lilly. I wish Oberon would post more views on their website of the individual covers including the interior, backside with cover closed and the cover open facedown so we can see the entire cover. The picture posted in this thread if of the journal and the Kindle cover seems to look quite different.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks really cool and soft.



Jay said:


>


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am torn between the Sun and Tree of Life. I love this red.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am torn between the Sun and Tree of Life. I love this red.


I love the red but I decided that having that big sun face staring at me all the time might start to get a little creepy, so I went with Forest. LOL

L


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I love the red but I decided that having that big sun face staring at me all the time might start to get a little creepy, so I went with Forest. LOL


I never thought of it like that way!  But I think, I'll take my chances!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, they are both pretty nice. Decisions Decisions


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have about come to the conclusion that the color or design of my cover may not be that important... my cover is open 95% of the time because I am reading it... the only time it is closed is when it is in my purse so I don't ever really *see* the cover!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I never thought of it like that way!  But I think, I'll take my chances!


The Sun is very cheerful to me, I know I would like it.  I was torn between the Sun and Tree of Life and ordered Tree of Life yesterday. I had some sentimental reasons that helped me reach a decision. When I was a kid there was the most beautiful, hugh oak tree by my Grandfather's barn. I spent many an hour sitting in that tree with friends, by myself thinking. The tree is still there, my sister and her husband live in my grandparent's house now. When visiting I often walk down and sit in it, lots of happy memories for me in that old Oak.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have about come to the conclusion that the color or design of my cover may not be that important... my cover is open 95% of the time because I am reading it... the only time it is closed is when it is in my purse so I don't ever really *see* the cover!!


You're right, of course. . . .a similar reason why I don't much care about personal screensavers: they're only showing when I'm not reading. But I admit to liking the happy little feeling I get when I pick up my closed Kindle with it's Oberon Cover and think "that's really nice." I admit it was a splurge. . . .but it made me happy. 

Ann


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a thought, but wouldn't the Tree of Life be even more beautiful if it could show the leaves as they would be in the fall after they have changed colors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you talking about different colors?  That would be cool!  But I think the way Oberon makes the covers is they choose a piece of leather and dye it the right color.  Then the sort of 'carve' out everything that doesn't look like a tree.  . .  or whatever.  So to have color you'd have to apply something after the carving which would be a different process. 

Of course, I could be all wet. . . I'm not a leather worker. . . that's just how it seems from looking closely at my Oberon. . .

Probably explains the process somewhere on their web site. . . .

Ann


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I was talking about the different colors.

However, like most of my dreams, I don't expect to ever see one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh you can get one, I'm sure. . . .the question is, can you get one for a price you're willing to pay?  

You probably don't troll craft fairs and such things (not being a female  ) but if there is ever one in your area, go and check out the leather workers.  You might find someone who will do a custom cover for you. . . . . I've seen some very nice painted leather masks, belts and journal covers.  They could probably make a Kindle cover if you could give 'em some specs. . . .

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You're right, of course. . . .a similar reason why I don't much care about personal screensavers: they're only showing when I'm not reading. But I admit to liking the happy little feeling I get when I pick up my closed Kindle with it's Oberon Cover and think "that's really nice." I admit it was a splurge. . . .but it made me happy.
> 
> Ann


that happy feeling was why I added a skin, and I really would like to have a purple cover of some kind... just may have to do with what I have for now since it is still working for me despite its color.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

So how come some Oberons are wraparound and some aren't? I assume it just depends on the design, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> that happy feeling was why I added a skin, and I really would like to have a purple cover of some kind... just may have to do with what I have for now since it is still working for me despite its color.


Ppppsssttt....Angela,










It's REALLY, REALLY pretty!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ppppsssttt....Angela,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  LOL

I agree... very pretty... just 2 things going against it... 1) it has wool inside the cover, I am very allergic to wool; I break out in large welts! 2) I don't have $75 to spend on one!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VMars said:


> So how come some Oberons are wraparound and some aren't? I assume it just depends on the design, right?


Yes, that would be my guess.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Then the sort of 'carve' out everything that doesn't look like a tree. . . or whatever


Thanks Ann. I'm glad to see I'm not the only person who thinks like this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> that happy feeling was why I added a skin, and I really would like to have a purple cover of some kind... just may have to do with what I have for now since it is still working for me despite its color.


Maybe if we both email them asking for it in purple they might make it in purple.


----------

